# Falling Fuel Prices



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

And a few reasons why....

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/falling-gasoline-prices-there-are-lots-of-reasons-why/


----------



## IHCman (Aug 27, 2011)

Being an election year is another reason the price is dropping. Just wait and see what happens after the election.


----------



## ARD Farm (Jul 12, 2012)

+1. Fuel prices fall just long enough to really hurt when they go back up...............


----------

